# sar/bsdsar package or source code



## shamsher (Jan 18, 2019)

I am not able to install sar/bsdsar. Is there any equivalent package available in FreeBSD.
I want to run it in server side to capture pkt info using Netperf.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 18, 2019)

Not sure what this software is suppose to do, but if you want to capture packets (based on specific rules I guess?) then why not use a firewall like pf which can also do this for you? And there's always tcpdump(1).


----------



## Bobi B. (Jan 19, 2019)

You've decided to


shamsher said:


> capture pkt info using Netperf


but you didn't said why. What is your goal? Not the way you chose to get there, but your real goal?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes, lets try to prevent an XY problem and tell us exactly what you want to do. You may be looking for the wrong things.


----------

